# Electrical Room Occupancy



## zoomin (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it ok to use a room with the breaker boxes in a commercial building as an office space? I work in a building where my office space was recently moved to what seems like an electrical space/room. There are two tall breaker boxes and two smaller breaker boxes, along with a box that protrudes off the wall that I think is a surge protection unit that's labeled danger/high voltage. They said someone occupied this space years ago, but I just wasn't sure if someone was actually supposed to be sitting near these units for 8+ hours a day, 5 days a week. Apologies for my ignorance, but figured this would be a good place to get professional opinions. Thank you!


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2021)

zoomin said:


> Is it ok to use a room with the breaker boxes in a commercial building as an office space? I work in a building where my office space was recently moved to what seems like an electrical space/room. There are two tall breaker boxes and two smaller breaker boxes, along with a box that protrudes off the wall that I think is a surge protection unit that's labeled danger/high voltage. They said someone occupied this space years ago, but I just wasn't sure if someone was actually supposed to be sitting near these units for 8+ hours a day, 5 days a week. Apologies for my ignorance, but figured this would be a good place to get professional opinions. Thank you!




Welcome

Welcome to the windowless office club.

Two criteria

keep three feet clear in front of the panels

provide unobstructed access to the panels.

Other than that I see circuit breaker panels in work areas a lot 

Who did you make mad


----------



## zoomin (Mar 8, 2021)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Welcome to the windowless office club.
> 
> ...


Haha, right? I feel like I'm in time-out. Thank you for your response!

If my "office" door is open all day and blocking the two tall panels, is that an issue? 

Nothing I need to be worried about health related? I'm sure it's psychosomatic, but I've been getting headaches a lot recently. Maybe I just need more water and to not make the big bosses mad


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2021)

Should not be a problem for both

wait and you may get more answers


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 8, 2021)

Space will require a red swingline stapler for sure!


----------



## classicT (Mar 8, 2021)

Zoomin... if you are not familiar with the movie Office Space, you must watch it. It may just be a documentary about your new life in the electrical closet.


----------



## zoomin (Mar 8, 2021)

classicT said:


> Zoomin... if you are not familiar with the movie Office Space, you must watch it. It may just be a documentary about your new life in the electrical closet.


Oh yes, I definitely think I'm the Milton in my office now.


----------

